# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Kλουβί διαστάσεων 48χ40χ48ύψος με ζευγαρώστρα

## moukou

καλημερα φιλοι μου εχω ενα κλουβι με ασπρα καγκελα και μπλε πατο ειναι και συρομενος.μεγεθος 48χ40χ48υψος.εχει δυο ταιστρες εσωτερικες ασπρες(που τοποθετουνται απο ανοιγματα).δεν εχει ξυλαρακια γιατι τα εχουν φαει τα δικα μου κοκατιλ.εχει μια ποτιστρα 70μλ γαλαζια και μια μικρη αυγοθηκη ειναι ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ μεταχειρισμενο γιατι αγορασα καινουργιο.κενο απο καγκελο σε καγκελο 1εκ.Την ανταλασω με ζευγαρωστρα ικανοποιητηκων διαστασεων με χωρισμα στην μεση.

----------


## lagreco69

Παραθετω αυτην την φωτογραφια για το μελος! {Moukou} Δημητρης.

----------

